# Stader Angler kritisieren zunehmenden Wassertourismus



## Naturliebhaber (2. September 2021)

Klar nehmen diese Aktivitäten zu. Ein Beispiel hier in Mittelfranken ist die Zunahme kommerzieller Bootstouren auf der Regnitz und den Nachbarflüssen. Aus Perspektive eines Angelvereins als Pächter dagegen vorzugehen, ist aussichtslos, da die bayerische Verfassung freien Zugang zur Natur festschreibt. Man kann nur aus der Perspektive des Naturschutzes dagegen angehen und mein Verein ist den Weg bis zum Landgerichts gegangen. Am Ende wurde es ein Vergleich und man hat das Ganze auf die Genehmigungsverfahren der Stadt Fürth abgewälzt. Dort windet man sich derzeit, denn laut Bürgermeister ist der touristische Ausbau der Gegend klares Ziel, andererseits weiß man, dass die Vereine wieder klagen werden, wenn entsprechende Genehmigungen erteilt werden. Die Angelvereine haben jedenfalls absolut keine Lobby und werden als Störer empfunden.


----------



## thanatos (2. September 2021)

hatten wir nicht erst das Thema - die gewässer sind für alle da - mit welchem recht wollen 
wir das für uns reservieren ??? naturschutz -blablabla -da könnte man uns auch in die 
suppe spucken - ebenso könnten die anderen nutzer auch gegen uns wegen störung
ihrer freizeitbeschäftigung klagen - zb- hunderte meter ausgelegter angelschnüre 
nein gleiches recht für alle . 
wer sich nicht gegen idiotische vorschriften wert - wie fischereischein prüfung ,
lebender köderfisch verbot , schwachsinnige tötungs vorschriften und alles 
was uns von irgendwelchen dropsen aufgedrückt wird hat m.e. nicht das recht 
anderen nutzern beschränkungen und verbote aufzuerlegen .
ich kann bei jedem wetter und zu jeder stunde angeln gehen wenn es den 
anderen wassersportlern nicht angenehm ist .
tourismus ist für viele gemeinden eine nicht zu verachtende einnahmequelle  
und das ist auch gut so .


----------



## fishhawk (2. September 2021)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zunahme kommerzieller Bootstouren


Ist für die Veranstalter ein lukratives Geschäft, da sie ja die Infrastruktur kostenfrei Nutzen können.   Wenigstens braucht man mittlerweile i.d.R. eine Schifffahrtsgenehmigung für die gewerbliche Vermietung.  Aber unter welcher Voraussetzung die erteilt wird, liegt m.W. im Ermessen der zuständigen Behörde.

Ob die Bootsverleiher recht viel Geld in die Kassen der betroffenen Gemeinden spülen, kann ich nicht beurteilen.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aus Perspektive eines Angelvereins als Pächter dagegen vorzugehen, ist aussichtslos,


Absolut korrekt.

Als Angler hat man keinen Anspruch ungestört von rücksichtslosen Freizeitnutzern seinem Hobby nachgehen zu dürfen.



thanatos schrieb:


> hat m.e. nicht das recht
> anderen nutzern beschränkungen und verbote aufzuerlegen .


Deshalb geht das eben nur aus Gründen des Natur- und Umweltschutzes.  Das haben die meisten Angelvereine auch in ihren Satzungen stehen und das nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. September 2021)

Man könnte auch überspitzt sagen;

Wenn zwei sich streiten, freut sich der NABU... 

Ein Rücksichtsvolles Miteinander ist gefragt... Ansonsten ist es schnell geschehen, dass alle ausgesperrt sind


----------



## Ganerc (3. September 2021)

Da wahren zustände wie auf der Autobahn.








						Kanufahren auf dem Schwarzen Regen massiv eingeschränkt
					

Die Regierung von Niederbayern und das Landratsamt Regen haben mit Vertretern der örtlichen Kanuunternehmen sowie aus Fischerei und Naturschutz diskutiert. Es geht um den Kanusport auf dem Schwarzen Regen.




					www.br.de
				











						Kanus und Boote nur unter strengen Auflagen auf dem Regen
					

Der Landkreis Cham hat noch letztes Jahr das Kanu- und Bootfahren auf dem Regen stark eingeschränkt. Die Rede war von "unhaltbaren Zuständen". Nun dürfen Kanus und Boote wieder auf den Fluss, doch nur unter strengen Auflagen.




					www.br.de


----------

